# Downtime tonight for DB repair



## Drew

There will be some downtime tonight to try to fix an ongoing issue with PMs and infractions. It shouldn't be more than an hour.

I will post when I have finished and won't take the site down until around 1am PST.


----------



## drewtesting

The host is looking into it.

There may be some downtime.

I apologize


----------



## Luna Sea

Next time could you put something on the homepage? Since the boards will be down so no one can see the announcement.


----------



## drewtesting

Thats a good idea. Next time I will put a notice on the homepage of the forums.

I apologize about the extended downtime.

It was more serious database corruption than imagined, but there should be no more issues anymore, like sending PMs and getting a blank page


----------



## Drew

And drewtesting is me if you didn't pick up on that!

I just need to test some things while not logged in as an Administrator


----------

